# How Often Should A Mechanical Pocket Watch Be Serviced?



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm expecting my Waltham back within a week or two, and I'm very excited about it. I've got a question about maintenance, though.

I've read numerous websites about watches since my interest was reignited a few months ago, and I want to know how often should I have my watch cleaned and serviced by a qualified watchmaker?

I've read everything from having your watch serviced every 18 months, every three years, every five years...what's the best? If a watch can run safely and only need servicing every five years, that's pretty good and I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

In about 1900 a watch was cleaned, when it won't work any longer, cheap watches are "re-bought".

But now... I would recommend a cleaning every 3 years - depends on the case! Some cases are "well-closed" and keep the dust outside, some other cases are more slacky with small openings, that let the dust inside - so almost all key wound watches.

Just have a look if theres often fuzz on the movement!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hahaha!!

Well Andreas, my watch is an open-faced one, so there's no latch between the crown and the bezel where dust can get in (as with hunter-case watches), and the case has two very secure (I nearly snapped a finger-nail!) lids on the back to keep out grit and junk. I'll compromise and say I'll have it cleaned every four years.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably four years are enough for this watch, why not!

Andreas


----------

